# Bunk d-Bol



## coledeskin (May 18, 2015)

Alright this was my first time getting d-Bol and I'm pretty sure my dealer gave me some bullshit pills from some supplement shop. They came in ****ing blue and white capsules and I wanna know if that's normal or not. I got test from him and that stuff was legit.


----------



## Paolos (May 18, 2015)

If he was capping it himself it could be in any color capsule. Not all DB is pressed these days


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 18, 2015)

ive had d-bol in caps before dude the cap color and what not doesnt matter you should feel dbol very quickly tho , gotta trust your source my man


----------



## DF (May 18, 2015)

You should know within a couple weeks.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 18, 2015)

coledeskin said:


> Alright this was my first time getting d-Bol and I'm pretty sure my dealer gave me some bullshit pills from some supplement shop. They came in ****ing blue and white capsules and I wanna know if that's normal or not. I got test from him and that stuff was legit.



Agree with the others that cap color isn't a good indicator of quality.  

This may not be the case with you, but thought I'd share:  I have run into some people who thought their Dbol was bunk, but they didn't understand the half life and proper dose spacing of Dbol - and once they corrected that they started seeing results.  The half life of Dbol is around 4 to 5 hours.  So, you need to split your total dose for the day into around 3 separate doses.  For example, if you want to take 60 mg, take 20 mg three times instead of 60 mg at once.  Some of the folks I've run into said they weren't feeling it, but then they told me they were taking one dose right before they went to bed.  Well, of course they weren't feeling it - it was gone by the time they woke up.


----------



## HDH (May 18, 2015)

Feeling it?

H


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 18, 2015)

This is a good indicator.

Let's say you did get screwed. How pissed off are you? 

If your upset then your probably not on good dbol. If your ready to strangle the SOB you might have good dbol.
Btw color of capsule doesn't mean anything.

Hope this helps


----------



## AlphaD (May 18, 2015)

Its not the cap color that predicates if its legit.  Unfortunately you have to know and trust your "dealer" as you stated.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 18, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Its not the cap color that predicates if its legit.  Unfortunately you have to know and trust your "dealer" as you stated.



You can also take a piss test for $70 via the at home steroid tests if you really want to know if it's real.


----------



## Bigwhite (May 18, 2015)

P





ColoradoJay said:


> Agree with the others that cap color isn't a good indicator of quality.
> 
> This may not be the case with you, but thought I'd share:  I have run into some people who thought their Dbol was bunk, but they didn't understand the half life and proper dose spacing of Dbol - and once they corrected that they started seeing results.  The half life of Dbol is around 4 to 5 hours.  So, you need to split your total dose for the day into around 3 separate doses.  For example, if you want to take 60 mg, take 20 mg three times instead of 60 mg at once.  Some of the folks I've run into said they weren't feeling it, but then they told me they were taking one dose right before they went to bed.  Well, of course they weren't feeling it - it was gone by the time they woke up.


50mg once a day and enjoy. When I can't get my socks on in the morning I'm feeling it. This isn't crack..


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 18, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> P
> 50mg once a day and enjoy. When I can't get my socks on in the morning I'm feeling it. This isn't crack..



Got to disagree with you on this one.  This may not be crack, but it is a medication, and just like with any medication, you're aiming for relatively consistent blood levels to maximize benefits.  Let's take Clarinex for example - the half life of that drug is around 28 hours.  Hence why the standard course of treatment is once per day.  In contrast, the half-life for oral dbol is 4 to 5 hours - which is way too low to consume once per day.  You may get some effect off of once per day - but you definitely aren't getting anywhere close to the max.


----------



## wabbitt (May 18, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Got to disagree with you on this one.  This may not be crack, but it is a medication, and just like with any medication, you're aiming for relatively consistent blood levels to maximize benefits.  Let's take Clarinex for example - the half life of that drug is around 28 hours.  Hence why the standard course of treatment is once per day.  In contrast, the half-life for oral dbol is 4 to 5 hours - which is way too low to consume once per day.  You may get some effect off of once per day - but you definitely aren't getting anywhere close to the max.


I know what you are saying, but when running dbol or drol,  I take it all, an hour or two before I lift.  You are going to get that mega boost in your workout and to me, that's better than having a consistent level.  Try it sometime.


----------



## Bigwhite (May 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I know what you are saying, but when running dbol or drol,  I take it all, an hour or two before I lift.  You are going to get that mega boost in your workout and to me, that's better than having a consistent level.  Try it sometime.



Yeah, done my fair share of orals. Noticed no differance between splitting them up or all at once...


----------



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

ditto Bigwhite


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Got to disagree with you on this one.  This may not be crack, but it is a medication, and just like with any medication, you're aiming for relatively consistent blood levels to maximize benefits.  Let's take Clarinex for example - the half life of that drug is around 28 hours.  Hence why the standard course of treatment is once per day.  In contrast, the half-life for oral dbol is 4 to 5 hours - which is way too low to consume once per day.  You may get some effect off of once per day - but you definitely aren't getting anywhere close to the max.



Splitting doses of orals does not increase their efficacy in any of the literature out there. Stable blood levels is more for limiting side effects than for gains in strength or size. In fact There's evidence suggesting doing a single dose will yield better results than multiple doses bc of the higher peak levels.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Splitting doses of orals does not increase their efficacy in any of the literature out there. Stable blood levels is more for limiting side effects than for gains in strength or size. In fact There's evidence suggesting doing a single dose will yield better results than multiple doses bc of the higher peak levels.



Plenty of literature that argues for it too....since links aren't allowed, kind of hard to reference.  Whatever works for folks works - and you should do what works for you.  My initial point was that the 100% wrong thing to do would be to take a single dose right before bed, which I've seen some people do and then turn around and say their dbol isn't working.  The multiple dose argument comes down to how long it takes your muscles to recover...since a hard workout may have a long recovery time, most stable levels can be a good thing.  On the single dose thing, though, all the literature I've read says that if you are going the single dose route, the right time to single dose would be right AFTER a workout...when you're getting your post-workout nutrient intake.  But, again, people need to do what they like and what works for them.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 19, 2015)

Yes everyone is 100% right it very well might be legit dbol or bullshit no way to know just listen to everyone. No way to tell if it's g2g from cap color dbol can be capped in all colors just run it for a week or 2 and you should notice pretty dramatic changes by week 2 and I know it's kind of hard if you have never ran dbol before because anyone that has knows right away if it's legit. So take a chance and find out if your source sold you legit test good chance the dbol may be real too but I wish you the best of luck. I ****ing hate it when I hear about someone spending their hard earned money on garbage not good business if it is fake find a new source.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Plenty of literature that argues for it too....since links aren't allowed, kind of hard to reference.  Whatever works for folks works - and you should do what works for you.  My initial point was that the 100% wrong thing to do would be to take a single dose right before bed, which I've seen some people do and then turn around and say their dbol isn't working.  The multiple dose argument comes down to how long it takes your muscles to recover...since a hard workout may have a long recovery time, most stable levels can be a good thing.  On the single dose thing, though, all the literature I've read says that if you are going the single dose route, the right time to single dose would be right AFTER a workout...when you're getting your post-workout nutrient intake.  But, again, people need to do what they like and what works for them.



Links are allowed but maybe you just don't have enough posts to link them? You could always copy and paste them and reference where you found them or try PMing them to me and if it goes through I'll link them for you. 

It's not 100% wrong to take them before bed. Maybe not optimal but certainly not wrong either. Recovery from your workout happens mostly when you rest and an I breaded anabolic threshold during this recovery time could help. If you're not gaining water weight or strength whatsoever and your training and diet are decent at least your dbol is most likely bad regardless of if you take it at night or any other time of day. 

Taking dbol in a single dose preworkout, along with any orals, is probably the best time to take them. Not only does their quick absorption help you with the workout, but even with their short half lives enough is left in your system after a workout to help anabolism and anti-catabolism.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 19, 2015)

Pre workout best way to take.


----------



## HDH (May 19, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Plenty of literature that argues for it too....since links aren't allowed, kind of hard to reference.  Whatever works for folks works - and you should do what works for you.  My initial point was that the 100% wrong thing to do would be to take a single dose right before bed, which I've seen some people do and then turn around and say their dbol isn't working.  The multiple dose argument comes down to how long it takes your muscles to recover...since a hard workout may have a long recovery time, most stable levels can be a good thing.  On the single dose thing, though, all the literature I've read says that if you are going the single dose route, the right time to single dose would be right AFTER a workout...when you're getting your post-workout nutrient intake.  But, again, people need to do what they like and what works for them.



Please explain feeling the d-bol taking at night as opposed to splitting doses.

Please send literature to doc as well.

I'm interested to read.

Thanks

H


----------

